# I am bidding farewell...



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

My husband does not want me to post anymore as he feels his privacy is being made public. Thanks for all your support and advice. I wish everyone luck and patience with marital issues.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Your husband is trying to control you. Perhaps he could reconsider?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Given how anonymous this is, it's hardly "public".

Maybe you should have him post an article or two.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Ask him how anyone on this entire planet could look at him and say 'Oh, you are choose's husband!"

Oh please. That is control. You are an equal partner, and you have the right to do whatever you want. Promise him that, while you are getting help here, you will also be working closely with him to improve the marriage. He can't argue with that.

Invite him to come.


----------



## 13lissy (Nov 8, 2009)

I would explain to him that this is a support forum that works towards helping those who ask. It is suppose to be a 3rd party perspective that can help couples see what they can not see themselves. 

If your husband's only concern is privacy then I would suggest telling him to go to couple's counseling or something where privacy is respected.

Also you can tell him that you wont say anything about your relationship but still want to offer advice for those who are in need ^_^


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Join another a different less conspicuous name like Ichoose2love or choosetwolove... 

All kidding aside that's a pretty ridiculous reason. Unless you're posting a real name with real locations, photos, etc there would be no way anyone here would identify you or him. That's the beauty of this place. Its a way to be anonymous and talk about things that you might not be able to speak about nearly as candidly with anyone else in person about.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

he is paranoid. but i would tell you that i would guess my wife would prefer i wasnt on here. i'm not sure she knows about it but she might, either way i dont care. nobody on here even knows for sure what country i live in


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is the United State of Frustration.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

keefer said:


> I am pretty sure it is the United State of Frustration.


the republic of no pubic


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

didnt read yer earlier stuff, but i guess u r really tapped out if u give up so easily like this. i.e., like making an excuse/exit.
anyhewww....i would feel much better if my wife was blogging away via 'puter, annononymously v.s. telling her nosy blabbing co-workers or friends who DO know me !!! hope u havent done this to 
hubby. yet alas, adieu.


----------



## jaycee (Jan 29, 2010)

I have no intentions of telling my husband that I am on this website. If he finds out otherwise, then fine. Maybe he'll learn from it but I am not going to tell him. To me this is anonymous...no one knows me or where I am from or who I am.


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

jaycee said:


> I have no intentions of telling my husband that I am on this website. If he finds out otherwise, then fine. Maybe he'll learn from it but I am not going to tell him. To me this is anonymous...no one knows me or where I am from or who I am.


 I have struggled with this myself, and have thus far come down on the side of not telling her. I may change my mind, but as others have said, it's anonymous and I want to keep it that way. I don't think she'd care that I was posting here, and if it's helping our marriage (I think it has) so much the better. I just feel a bit awkward about letting her see what I post. On the other hand, I keep a blog that is more of a personal journal. She has access to it and will bring things up to me in person after something I've written causes her concern, such as a health issue. It's another way to communicate, and that's a good thing.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Rob2380 said:


> I have struggled with this myself, and have thus far come down on the side of not telling her. I may change my mind, but as others have said, it's anonymous and I want to keep it that way. I don't think she'd care that I was posting here, and if it's helping our marriage (I think it has) so much the better. I just feel a bit awkward about letting her see what I post. On the other hand, I keep a blog that is more of a personal journal. She has access to it and will bring things up to me in person after something I've written causes her concern, such as a health issue. It's another way to communicate, and that's a good thing.


 A good way to overcome this is to establish one hour a week where it's all about the relationship. And you're both safe cos you both promise to not let it get into self-defense or blame - just listening to how the other is feeling in the marriage. Then you go away and think about what you've learned, and decide what to do with it.

It keeps the rest of the week from being so stress-filled cos you know the issue will be brought up later, in a safe environment.


----------



## jaycee (Jan 29, 2010)

Rob2380 said:


> I have struggled with this myself, and have thus far come down on the side of not telling her. I may change my mind, but as others have said, it's anonymous and I want to keep it that way. I don't think she'd care that I was posting here, and if it's helping our marriage (I think it has) so much the better. I just feel a bit awkward about letting her see what I post. On the other hand, I keep a blog that is more of a personal journal. She has access to it and will bring things up to me in person after something I've written causes her concern, such as a health issue. It's another way to communicate, and that's a good thing.


That's kind of how I feel...because I know how I would feel if I found out he was talking to his friends or another woman about his marital problems (another woman would enrage me considering my paranoia- see my post in Experiences in Counseling). I don't think he would mind me posting here since it's so anonymous but I don't think he'd appreciate me talking about my marital problems to other people, including men.


----------

